
Show HN: NoteBuddy – Collaborate with others live using an online notebook - 1mbsite
https://NoteBuddy.io
======
1mbsite
Hey Hacker News!

Thank you for taking the time to check out my latest project called NoteBuddy.
Times are changing and a lot of people are switching to a remote lifestyle
(whether it's for work or school), and that inspired me to build this useful
tool.

On NoteBuddy you are given a "notebook code" when you create a new meeting.
Anybody with this notebook code can draw, share images and videos, post sticky
notes, chat, and more inside of your notebook. This all happens live over the
internet.

There is no account system at launch because I want this tool as accessible as
possible. This product is also 100% free at launch so you can give it a try
risk free.

